# R&l Casemaker London ?



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi everyone

i have a 9 carat cushion case mens wristwatch from 1942 london hallamarks and an R&L inside a diamond.

i can't seem to to find any ?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Can't help you directly, but this looks promising, at least as a starting point:

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/DavidBoettcherHallmarking.pdf


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

PDXWatchCollector said:


> Can't help you directly, but this looks promising, at least as a starting point:
> 
> http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/DavidBoettcherHallmarking.pdf


thanks for that interesting read ,i would love to find a decent book containing watch and case makers marks

still no luck !


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

If it's a book you're looking for, then this might fit the bill:

http://www.vintagewatchstraps.com/bloghallmarking.php

Seems to cover ALL hallmarks on ALL hallmarked items, but watches would be amongst them ... here's a snipped explaining what's covered re: watches in the book:

"Today a copy of the latest 2014 edition of "Bradbury's Book of Hallmarks" dropped through my letter box, and I was happy to see that it finally covers the hallmarking of imported watches, and recognises in a new section about imported watches that the new hallmarks that were used on imported gold and silver items other than watches from 1904 were not used on imported watches until 1 June 1907.

The new edition of Bradury also explains that in 1798 watches were made exempt from the duty on gold and silver items that had been introduced in 1784, which is why you don't find the sovereign's head duty mark, always shown in tables of date letters, in watch cases after 1798."

Cheers!


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

been looking again today ,some similar but not the same , i was hoping to add the details to the discription as i have it for sale .

thanks for the heads up on the book , i have a few hallmark books it was more watch case makers i wanted really


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Don't know whether it is my eyes but that looks to me like R&E not R&I

Cheers


----------

